# American Student wanting to attend an Italian University for 5(ish) years



## Gmj

Hi all,

My name is Garrett and I am currently a student at a community college in the US. I am studying architecture and have always hoped to end up practicing architecture in Europe, so it only makes sense to go to school in Europe. I would like to attend all 5(ish) years of schooling in Italy at a university. I am wondering what it will take to make this work- visas, transcripts, everything. I also would like to stay in the country to work and practice after my schooling. 
As I browse these forums, I am slightly disheartened to see what a process this can be, and if I will even be able to do all 5(ish) years of schooling at an Italian University. Is it really going to be that hard for a student, to be there for several years?
Would love to hear any and all advice posted.

Thanks,
Garrett


----------



## Joppa

Gmj said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Garrett and I am currently a student at a community college in the US. I am studying architecture and have always hoped to end up practicing architecture in Europe, so it only makes sense to go to school in Europe. I would like to attend all 5(ish) years of schooling in Italy at a university. I am wondering what it will take to make this work- visas, transcripts, everything. I also would like to stay in the country to work and practice after my schooling.
> As I browse these forums, I am slightly disheartened to see what a process this can be, and if I will even be able to do all 5(ish) years of schooling at an Italian University. Is it really going to be that hard for a student, to be there for several years?
> Would love to hear any and all advice posted.


First question I put to you is: How good is your Italian? To study and qualify as an architect in Italy (if it's at all possible for an American), you need to have fluent spoken and written Italian - just think of the level of English you need to do a degree in US, and then compare your Italian with it. All architectural courses are taught in Italian, and you need to know not just ordinary Italian but technical, professional language as well relating to your subject. There are courses in Italy specifically to teach Italian to prospective uni students, but most assume some knowledge of the language.

Once you attain a good command of the language, you can think about attending uni in Italy. If you have qualifications that enable you to enter a degree course in US, you may be considered for a place there, but much depends on subjects studied. There is an entrance exam (for non-EU candidates, it's taken at an Italian consulate in your country, plus a language test).

By Googling I have found the following site for preparing non-Italian to study Architecture in Italy (so not a recommendation):
Architectural studies in Italy and preparation courses for universities


----------

